# Laptop+ext. Monitor, 2XServer geht nicht

## strangerthandreams

Hi Forum.

Sorry wenn ich das hier schreibe, ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Problem schon mehrmals diskutiert wurde. Irgendwie gehen mir aber die Suchwörter aus und deshalb frag ich euch einfach mal.

Ich habe an meinem Laptop einen externen Bildschirm per DVI angeschlossen. Auf beiden Bildschirmen stimmen die Auflösungen, nachdem ich mit xrandr alles eingestellt habe. Auflösung Laptop: 1680x1050, Auflösung externer Monitor: 1920x1080.

Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1400 Mobility, Treiber "radeon" und "radeonhd"

Leider maximieren die Fenster nur auf 1680x1050, also der Auflösung des Laptops. Auch Kicker ist auf die alte Auflösung beschränkt. Ich denke mal das Problem lässt sich lösen, wenn ich in der xorg.conf die Bildschirme tausche (primär/sekundär). Aber wie stell ich das an? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts.

Update: Wenn ich zuerst den LVDS und den DVI abschalte, danach zuerst den DVI anschalte mit 

```
xrandr --output DVI-0 --auto
```

 stimmt die Auflösung auf dem externen Monitor. Problem ist jetzt aber, dass der Laptop-Bildschirm nicht mehr zu aktivieren geht. Es kommt nur die Fehlermeldung: 

```
xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS
```

. Hmm ja? Was soll mir diese Meldung sagen? Ich konnte nichts verwertbares finden bezüglich der Fehlermeldung.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe die treiber "radeon" und "radeonhd" ausprobiert. Nutze ich den radeonhd, dann kann ich die Auflösung von 1920x1080 einstellen und die Anzeige auf dem Laptop wird skaliert. Starte ich dann allerdings den externen Bildschirm, dann ist das Bild dermaßen schlecht, dass man kaum etwas erkennt. Ich denke mal das hängt mit dem Skalieren zusammen.

Ich würde auch eine Lösung nehmen, die kein Clone-Modus darstellt. Zwei X-server die gleichzeitig laufen wäre auch ok. Das habe ich hier mit der xorg.conf versucht, aber es startet nur ein Server.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         0 "Z61mDisplay"

   Screen        1 "LGDisplay" LeftOf "Z61mDisplay"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

# --- Section: Monitor -----------------------------------------

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Z61mMonitor"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "VendorName" "Lenovo"

   Option       "ModelName" "Z61mLVDS"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LGMonitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

   Option      "VendorName" "LG Electronics"

        Option      "ModelName" "W2442PA Black"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Monitor -----------------------------------------

# --- Section: Device -----------------------------------------

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

   Driver       "radeonhd"

   Option       "DRI" "on"

   Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option       "TripleBuffer" "true" 

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

   Option       "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

   BusID        "PCI:01:00"

   Screen       0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400_2nd"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "DRI" "on"

        Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

        Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

   BusID       "PCI:01:00"

   Screen       1

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Device --------------------------------------------

# --- Section: Screen -----------------------------------------

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Z61mDisplay"

   Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

   Monitor    "Z61mMonitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

   

   SubSection "Display"

     Viewport   0 0

     Depth     24

     Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "LGDisplay"

        Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400_2nd"

        Monitor    "LGMonitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option     "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

        

   SubSection "Display"

          Viewport   0 0

          Depth     24

          Modes    "1920x1080"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# --- EndSection: Screen -----------------------------------------

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option        "Composite" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

